# The Witcher and Dual core



## oregon (Apr 29, 2008)

I am playing the Witcher right now, and it's a pretty good game. Unfortunately it does not utilize dual core CPU's so it maxes out one core. This is fine in every way except it often causes mouse lag. I think this is because I am using a USB mouse and it requires processing power to run (and it probably doesn't support multi-cores either). 

Is there any way to assign my mouse to run off of the second core? Or would a USB/PS2 adapter get rid of the lag? 

I have tried fiddling and turning off logitech desktop manager but this doesn't seem to work.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Is this a wireless mouse?


----------



## jgotfire (Apr 29, 2008)

I’m not a gamer but try going into task manager; you can set the processor affinity and the priority.  I’m thinking that if you are able to move Witcher to the second core and move to high or real time it might help you out a bit.

I didn’t read the end of your question.  I don’t think you can move the mouse to the second core but it would be a good place for your game.


----------



## oregon (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah it is wireless. normally it is not laggy at all, just when the cpu is under full load.

thanks, i will try changing priorities.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 29, 2008)

See if you have a wired mouse. Although it might not be the main problem, it could be a factor.


----------



## jgotfire (Apr 29, 2008)

If changing the priorities dose not help, try changing it over to the other core.  Most stuff runs on the first core by default so most of the time the second core will not be used much (processor affinity).



Just remember that you will have to reset the processor affinity and the priority every time you start that program or restart your computer.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Apr 29, 2008)

already suggested. plus, the task manager automatically delegates new tasks to a core that's doing the least work atm (well it should, anyways).


----------



## oregon (Apr 29, 2008)

jgotfire said:


> If changing the priorities dose not help, try changing it over to the other core.  Most stuff runs on the first core by default so most of the time the second core will not be used much (processor affinity).
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that you will have to reset the processor affinity and the priority every time you start that program or restart your computer.



how do you do this? 

also, would a ps/2 adapter use different drivers and get rid of slowdown?


----------



## jgotfire (Apr 30, 2008)

Open up task manager.
Go to the processes tab.
Right click on the process you want.
On the bottom of the menu are processor affinity and the priority.

I would try the PS/2 adapter.  It should help some but I don’t know how much.



hackapelite said:


> task manager automatically delegates new tasks to a core that's doing the least work atm (well it should, anyways).


I disagree with that comment with XP but it did get some what better with Vista.

I’m not a gamer…


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Apr 30, 2008)

At least Vista does the job pretty good. I wouldn't know about XP coz I've never run XP on a multicore system... but I though it had a good multitasking support or whatever it's called... oh, well.

@oregon - if it's a gaming mouse and it's got extra buttons, they *might* not work when the thing is being used with a PS/2 adapter... what type of mouse is it anyway?


----------



## oregon (Apr 30, 2008)

It's a VX Revolution. 

I opened up task manager, put the logitech program as highest priority and moved witcher to the secondary core. I think this helped, but it still isn't perfect. 

PS I realized i don't have my ps2 adapter, so I can't try that. and thanks for the advice.


----------



## jgotfire (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m glad you think it helped.  I’m not a gamer so I don’t know what else to try.


----------

